# "Gedrehtes" ATX Format?



## nichtraucher91 (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Vor einigen Jahren führte Intel den BTX Standard als Überarbeitung des veralteten ATX Standard's ein. Hauptargument war u.a. die verbesserte Kühlbarkeit der Komponenten, was für mich aber eher nebensächlich ist. Für mich ist eher die Tatsache interessant, dass diese Gehäuse "andersherum", soll heissen um 180° gedrehtes Board, aufgebaut waren. Unter den normalen ATX Gehäusen gab es dies auch eine Zeit lang, aber nun nicht mehr, leider.

Warum ist das so? Besteht zu wenig interesse an Gehäusen die auf der anderen Seite ihr Mainbard sitzen haben?
Und ist in absehbarer Zeit wieder ein gedrehtes ATX Gehäuse geplant? 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Caseking-Alex (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo nichtraucher91,

der BTX Standard von intel wurde im Jahr 2003 eingeführt und war meiner Meinung nach eine gute Idee, die jedoch von der breiten Masse nicht wirklich akzeptiert und übernommen wurde. Das ATX Format war einfach zu stark verbreitet und für viele PC Besitzer wäre ein Umstieg auf BTX Systeme teuer zu stehen gekommen.

Tatsächlich gab es hier auch bei "normalen" ATX Gehäusen einige Modelle, die ein um 180° gedrehtes Mainboard aufwiesen und somit das Gehäuse von der rechten Seite aus bestückt wurde. Ein älterer Vertreter war zum Beispiel das Silverstone TJ06, welches das Prinzip sogar mit einem Windkanal optimierte.

Leider war auch hier die nötige Akzeptanz sehr gering, obwohl diese Variante für die normalen ATX Mainboards gedacht war und höhere Kosten somit ausgeschlossen wurden. Tatsächlich gibt es jedoch auch heute noch einige Gehäuse, die um 90° oder sogar um 180° gedrehte Mainboard-Trays besitzen.

Eine 90° Drehung bieten zum Beispiel der neue Silverstone SST-RV02B-W Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black (vorraussichtlich ab September/Oktober in unserem Online-Shop erhältlich).

Mit 180° Drehung bieten sich die Lian Li Gehäuse PC-A03B, PC-A05NB und das PC-A05NA an.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Namitu (9. Dezember 2010)

Update: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-FT02B-W (1.4) Fortress - black Window

Kennt Ihr noch mehr Mainboards mit gedrehtem Mainboard?


----------



## watercooled (12. Januar 2011)

"Machs dir selbst, auf Shirtinato... ääh... Dremelnator.de "

Einfach die Niten aufbohren, neue Löcher bohren und mit Popnieten verschleießn und schon ist dein Schlitten gedreht.

mfg


----------



## KornDonat (30. Mai 2011)

Moin,

Ich hol den Thread mal wieder hoch da ich auch auf der Suche nach einem Gehäuse mit gedrehtem ATX bin und ich nicht extra nen Thread dafür aufmachen wollte 

Gibt es noch andere denn von den oben genannten gefällt mir nur das Silverstone einigermaßen, das ist mir aber zu teuer.Sollte am besten ein Window haben.


----------



## Caseking-Nils (31. Mai 2011)

Etwas günstiger ist das Silverstone SST-RV03B-W Raven 3 Midi-Tower - black Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Alle Silverstone Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-RV03B-W Raven 3 Midi-Tower - black

Wie hoch ist denn deine Preisgrenze?

Gruß
Nils


----------



## KornDonat (23. Juni 2011)

Also 120€ ist wirklich die oberste Grenze.Das Silverstone sieht schon recht gut aus 
Das Konzept vom BitFenix Outlaw gefällt mir ja ziemlich da dort die Grafikkarte oben ist aber so wie es aussieht ja ohne Window 
Gibt es noch Alternativen bis 120€ ?


----------



## Caseking-Vahid (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo KornDonat,

also auf Anhieb fällt mir auch kein aktuelles Gehäuse ein. Nils und meine Wenigkeit behalten das aber gerne im Hinterkopf und würden uns kurz melden sobald doch was auftaucht.

Grüße,
Vahid


----------



## KornDonat (24. Juni 2011)

Wäre Klasse 

Das hier von Silverstone gefällt mir auch sehr gut auch wenn die Lüfter nicht gerade die leisesten sind mit 34db(A) auf voller Leistung:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Silverstone - Midi-Tower » Silverstone SST-RV02B-EW Raven 2 Evolution Midi-Tower - black 
Mal schauen hat ja Zeit mit dem neuem Gehäuse.


----------



## Caseking-Vahid (27. Juni 2011)

Hi KornDonat,

wenn Du die Lüfter des Silverstone RV02B mit 700 Umdrehungen betreibst, kommst du auf ganz angenehme 18 db(A). Das sollte bei der Größe und der Form der Lüfter komplett reichen um alles gut zu kühlen.


----------

